# WARNING: 13 Pictures :) ..updated post from my last shoot!



## RowmyF (Feb 12, 2008)

So I finished getting the collection together and wanted to post a more finished collection....feel free to give it to me with C&C!


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 12, 2008)

nice series, my only comment is on number 3, the pose look unnatural. Nice job!!!


----------



## Emerana (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I wouldn't put my sons in pink lol. but very cute photos. I would be thrilled if I were their parents. There are a few not showing for me. only thing i notice that could be worked on is the second to the last, the girl has a white halo around her it looks like. I'm bummed the babie isnt isn't looking into the camera the last one, but it is still super sweet.


----------



## Emerana (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh now they showed up.  So cute!  Their parents are going to have a hard time picking


----------



## mstephens (Feb 12, 2008)

i love the 6th and 7th ones!!! she looks like she is having so much fun!!! great shots. cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## leila (Feb 12, 2008)

love the series.  my favs are 7/8 with the twirly skirt, they would look nice framed side by side.


----------



## laylooo (Feb 13, 2008)

i think these are the most beautiful photographs i've seen!


----------



## RowmyF (Feb 13, 2008)

Emerana- good eye about the halo around her head ;-) ...there was a woman sitting by the beach that showed up behind her head and I needed to get it out so I cloned it out the best I could. 

Mstephens- thanks for the comments! Looking forward to posting more!

Leila & Laylooo - I just have to comment that my niece's name is Leila and I call her Laylooo!!! I thought that was such a funny coincidence! Thank you much for the wonderful feedback!


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work. I can't decide which is my favorite. 

I likey.


----------



## leila (Feb 13, 2008)

RowmyF said:


> Emerana- good eye about the halo around her head ;-) ...there was a woman sitting by the beach that showed up behind her head and I needed to get it out so I cloned it out the best I could.
> 
> Mstephens- thanks for the comments! Looking forward to posting more!
> 
> Leila & Laylooo - I just have to comment that my niece's name is Leila and I call her Laylooo!!! I thought that was such a funny coincidence! Thank you much for the wonderful feedback!




thanks!


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Feb 14, 2008)

These are gorgeous pictures! I LOVE the 9th and 11th ones... such cute kids!


----------



## AmberAKAmom (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------

